# Goals for the summer



## suddenstorm (Feb 2, 2011)

So, summer is coming up. I really want to make this summer memorable. Most past summers I would just stay in the house all day and I don't want to do that anymore. I decided I wanted to make a list of things I wanted to accomplish. This will give me the motivation I need.

1)Go to the beach at least 2-3x a month
2)Take 1 road trip :boogie 
3) Instead of only just working out in the gym, try to run outside a few times a week. 
4) Rock climb and take a nice swim
5) Go to at least 1 outdoor event a month 

What are yours?


----------



## vash (Aug 16, 2010)

I got nothing. 

No expectations, no disappointments.


----------



## Dance Sucka (Feb 11, 2011)

suddenstorm said:


> 3) Instead of only just working out in the gym, try to run outside a few times a week.


This is one of my goals too. I never really had access to a gym though, lifting weights would be a privilege.


----------



## A Human (Mar 2, 2011)

The beach sounds good. I shoudn't think that far away this year, I'll have to take it one day at a time. The memories will come. I guess I am just going to have fun!! You too!


----------



## foodie (Apr 27, 2010)

.


----------



## Implicate (Feb 1, 2011)

.


----------



## suddenstorm (Feb 2, 2011)

Dance Sucka said:


> This is one of my goals too. I never really had access to a gym though, lifting weights would be a privilege.


You could always buy your own weights(if its not too expensive). 



A Human said:


> The beach sounds good. I shoudn't think that far away this year, I'll have to take it one day at a time. The memories will come. I guess I am just going to have fun!! You too!


I'll be here as soon as we know it.



foodie said:


> One goal really!
> Tavel to two countries... either Korea and Antigua or Honduras and Korea and Korea. I need the money! Need A second job asap!
> 
> My other goals are:
> ...


I need another job also! I think its great you are making the effort to hang with people. Your goals look great.


----------



## Dance Sucka (Feb 11, 2011)

suddenstorm said:


> You could always buy your own weights(if its not too expensive).


I'd like to! Lots of home gym equipment is expensive. I suppose lots are inexpensive as well. Frankly, I have no clue what to buy! Maybe I'd just buy free weights...then again I don't know any exercises besides arm curls.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

I plan to be qualified and registered at what I do, and have a permanent position so I can take a career break.

I plan to have saved enough money to travel across the continent of North America by the new year.

I plan to have gained a reasonable amount of weight, like 8lbs or so. 199lbs 12% by the end of the summer would be good.

And I'd like to be well on my way to having my Category 8 skydiving license.

Oh and to ask out more girls, because I don't do that enough.


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

Go to school

Make a friend

Learn to swim

Get a job to pay off my previous loans (I know I can do it within 2 months) and build good credit and buy a car...


----------



## talkswithkeyboard (Dec 28, 2010)

1) Go to class and don't be lazy. I have full-time school in the summer.

2) Lose 10 pounds. I need to get the confidence to run outside. lol

3) Join a school club and make at least one new friend.

4) Kidnap that friend and drag him/hopefully her on vacation with me. 

5) Get a job if I have time.


----------



## Mae West (Sep 15, 2005)

Hey suddenstorm my goals are:
1) Go to beach often hang out with new friend from work.
2) Finally finish my statistics class.
3) Go out to clubs/bars more often.
4) Workout on a regular basis (hahahahaha)
5) Play dodgeball or softball or some kind of sport
6)Cook more 
7) Have friends over more


----------



## popeet (Dec 8, 2005)

getting my hands on the right combo of medicines and supplements
physical exercise as a primary focus
painting, sculpting, making things
sewing my clothes
cooking ever more delicious healthy food
contributing to society in at least some small way, even if it just going to various community meetings to learn more about how i want to contribute


----------



## suddenstorm (Feb 2, 2011)

Everyone has really awesome goals reading these makes me excited .


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)

I need a part-time job and more exercise this summer... gotta save up for tuition =_=


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

My goal is to get my bike tire tubes fixed on my mountain bike so I can take it out for a ride. They both need new tire tubes which I blew last Summer probably riding over some train tracks.

How much do tire tubes cost?


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

suddenstorm said:


> So, summer is coming up. I really want to make this summer memorable. Most past summers I would just stay in the house all day and I don't want to do that anymore. I decided I wanted to make a list of things I wanted to accomplish. This will give me the motivation I need.
> 
> 1)Go to the beach at least 2-3x a month
> 2)Take 1 road trip :boogie
> ...


First of all, you are very active. Rock on! As for my own, I want to get a loan for school. I already registered (YAY!). Draw. Exercise and eat right. Just feel like a well rounded human being.


----------



## Luke2011 (Mar 9, 2011)

Get a job to save up for travelling.
Exercise more.
Generally work on trying to improve my SA.


----------



## LostInReality (Mar 31, 2011)

1)Get a job with insurance
2)Save for my return to uni.
3)Get help.


----------



## eitherway (Jun 28, 2009)

I'll get a job. That's it.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

1. Survive my summer courses. [Math and Speech!!] 
2. Lose 5 pounds. 
3. Go to the beach. I didn't last summer, really disappointing.
4. Be joyful and content.


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

1) Get a job
2) Get back into running
3) Find things to do to get out of the house


----------



## greenlemon (Apr 4, 2011)

1)Learn to play nothing else matters on the guitar
2)Get back to the gym.
3)Finish FF XIII that is not even halfway thru...


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

lol...I made a list of what I need to do in my signature. I swear I didn't see this thread when I made it.

Here it is...
- get a job [working on it]
- get a bike [after i get a job]
- join a local cyclist club [make new friends]
- possibly reconnect with old friends [will try]
- go on a road trip this summer


----------



## half jaw (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm moving/starting at a new college this summer...so my goals are:
1) make new friends in this new place
2) keep in touch with my current friend
3) go out more/stop sitting on the computer all day
4) dominate the classes in school...+ talk more in class especially when there are discussions going on
5) defeat social anxiety


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

a) complete a voluntary summer course*
b) hang out with Kat*
c) hang out with Ren and Dan
d) daily jogs/rollerblading along the waterfront instead of walks*
e) complete a painting no matter how sh*tty i think it looks*
f) volunteer at a gallery


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

I'm aiming to get more involved in the big row, from scotland to Ireland in July.

It's going to be two, eight man teams (plus cox) Training starts on tuesday. I'll have to be in pretty good shape, and I'm not in the best at the moment. I could seriously use a sauna and maybe some hot yoga.. 

Um also I kind of have to finish all my training and go to interview, that's going to be fun!

And I'd like to be able to do a solid cutback and nail left handers.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Hmm...

Get a job
Jog jog jog
Sweat
Train my puppy
Get a tan 
Maybe swim 
Walk
Make a beautiful garden!

That's all, I think. I'm excited!


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Get my driver's license
Start jogging/get in shape
Get a job
maybe go on a date


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

I'll probably be inside most of the summer xD And the whole isolation from the outside world causes me to be lazy about my hygeine.. So my goal is to take a shower everyday. x)


----------



## AK32 (Sep 2, 2010)

To get a job.


----------



## Shooting Star (Aug 5, 2010)

I don't really have any goals but one thing I really want to do is leave the house.

I haven't been outside in such a long time so I really need to get out. Even if it's just in the garden, I want to go outside


----------



## engima (Feb 3, 2009)

find a new hobby
get in shape
work on stress
explore new places


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

I need to buy some cheap but likeable clothes for university
do some running so I can get fitter for football (soccer) at uni.
Enjoy time with the friends I won't get to see much next year.


I also want to write an exciting fiction novel- tried but always failed. Maybe if I post some of it on this site it will motivate me and I can get constructive criticism??


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

- get a new job 
- get A+ certification
- continue learning java and make some badass program
- stay in shape
- continue trying to get better using cbt
- start dating


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

Bump!

My goals for summer 11' are : 
- Get a part time job, hopefully at the mall.
- Drop to 70lbs or so.,..10 more to go
- Smile more (not that easy for me)
- Have a summer fling, with a girly.
- Ride my bike to the states, since b.c. is so darn close...i'd need to get the job first though, since hotels are so expensive.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Well I got a job, so that's one thing down. Garden's on the way too. One and a half things down. Can't wait till summer.


----------



## Shooterrr (Jul 19, 2009)

I never do anything during the summer. I really think I'll be able to complete these this time.

- Do well in my summer classes (sociology, French, and health)
- Get my septum piercing
- Trip to Montreal with my friend
- Ride my bike more often and get in shape
- Meet/hang out with internet friends (lol)
- Possibly attend a music festival or show


----------



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

Vanilllabb said:


> Bump!
> 
> My goals for summer 11' are :
> - Get a part time job, hopefully at the mall.
> ...


...how short and small-boned are you exactly?


----------



## ReachinOut (May 10, 2011)

Connect with people through various art forms. Live outside and Sleep inside....not the other way around.


----------



## Choci Loni (May 12, 2011)

My only goal this summer is to run 5 kilometers a day, and/ or do other physical activities as my physique has become very doughy during the winter.. 
and to have a nice time in general!
More goals with my SA this fall, when I go to university, though.


----------



## BenevolentSun (Jul 14, 2010)

For me it's very simple. Get in the best physical shape and mental state of mind. The rest will follow.


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

rednosereindeer said:


> ...how short and small-boned are you exactly?


Very small boned, I'd say 90-100lbs on me looks quite average, so I can go well below that & 5'3


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

ReachinOut said:


> Connect with people through various art forms. *Live outside and Sleep inside*....not the other way around.


:yes I would love to do that, im'a try to keep myself as busy as possible.


----------



## baseballdude (May 23, 2010)

-Stick with my job the whole summer (Don't quit or get fired)
-Talk to female staff members that will be working with me at the summer camp I'm working at
-Make new friends
-Learn to surf? 
-Develop leadership skills during my job experience
-Strengthen relationship with Christ


----------



## okaay (May 21, 2011)

Summer Goals:

-get a job
-move out
-read at least 3 books
-pick classes for fall


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

These aren't for the summer but w/e

Approach and talk to five women a day for the next month.
Save £3500 in the next six months.
Do 20 wide grip pullups in a row within six months.
Duck dive properly everytime.
Go left comfortably.
Get a barrel before the year is out.


----------



## Dumbfounded1 (Jun 1, 2011)

I left Virginia in late February and went out to California and back via Austin, TX. It was my 2nd biggest road trip, and it had some good times, really good times. By the end of April my funds were somewhat depleted, and I had decided what I wanted to do for at least the first part of summer. I bought a djembe in Sacramento while traveling with a homeless guy whose played his drum and traveled for 3 years. I was going to leave my car at my cousin's in Austin, and backpack the west coast, bangin' ma drum! Pretty humble/attainable requests one would think. I had never felt so good in life, never. But on that very day I eventually find myself arrested. Now Im facing a felony cannabis possession charge in Texas. It has consumed everything, I've never been so depressed and felt so alone. The timing couldn't have been more perfect, it shattered everything I was feeling somehwat good about. I don't see a reason to live anymore, it's 2 PM and I just got outa bed, no one cares. No one would notice I was dead for like a week.....if anybody. 

Chance has determined and ruined my life, and so much of my energy has been sucked from me. Art, music, and love dwindle quickly in me. Im not even taking care of my body anymore, and Ive been really adament about that for the past 5 years. I hope chance is kinder to you all this summer , it's always been against me...


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Practice guitar more often and STICK WITH IT. Learn some nice finger-picky songs.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

foe said:


> lol...I made a list of what I need to do in my signature. I swear I didn't see this thread when I made it.
> 
> Here it is...
> - get a job [working on it]
> ...


Job [checked]
Bike [checked]


----------



## doralynn (Jun 19, 2011)

My goals are to try and go to do this class I'm taking, to swim a lot, run almost every day, and go out more. I'd also like to hang out with friends I haven't talked to in a while.


----------



## Oscar7 (May 20, 2011)

I really would like to find an internship this summer and if I can't, then get a nice job. That's really my biggest goal this summer.


----------



## cpuzManiac (May 8, 2011)

The past few summers i've just been home all the time too. This summer will/has started to be different, one for the books. my goals for this summer, in no particular order:

-Pass my summer math class - Almost done, final exam this week, though im hovering at a C-.

-Get my drivers license - had my learners permit for an year, about time i get the license. 

-Pass the A+ PC Technician Certification Exam - pretty confident i can pass it just need to brush up on some fine details.

-Exercise more - cardio and weight lifting

-Go out more and hang out with the very few friends I do have - i only have maybe 3 guys i can really call my friends, but i hardly hang out with them.

-Keep busy with my hobbies (maybe not really a goal but what i'd LIKE to do during the summer): Reading (Finish the book Panzer Leader - a little under half way through), PC building (finish my PC case mod) and amatuer astronomy (I WILL find the Andromeda Galaxy with my tiny 80' mm telescope dammit!)

-Become more friendly with a certain female - dating her would make me a happy man but if i can just have her friendship at the least, its a goal, probably the hardest on my list...


----------



## StarryNights2089 (Jun 22, 2011)

1. Hangout with friends 
2. Get out of the house more
3. Practice singing more often
4. Exercise more often


----------



## Nethic (Jun 30, 2011)

For this summer, I'm going to go into aggressive inline skating. Hopefully I can muster up enough courage to step into a skate park. Or maybe meet someone outside while skating, who knows? I just need a reason to be outside. I don't want to spend any time in-doors this summer. The goal is to put myself in as many social situations as possible, regardless of how uncomfortable it will be.


----------



## softshock11 (Jan 9, 2011)

1)get a job
2)go to more than one live music event
3)get a 4th tattoo
4)A week of liquid fasting


----------



## RetroDoll (Jun 25, 2011)

avoid as much useless nonsense as possible.


----------



## Poisoned (Jun 28, 2011)

1. Ace all my summer reading Tests. (Already Aced 1, two more to go.)
2. Lose 10 pounds before school starts.
3. Don't fight with my mother.


----------

